
Gource: a software version control visualization tool - revorad
http://code.google.com/p/gource/
======
CognitiveLens
This epitomizes eye candy but I can imagine that it might be a nice way of
grabbing people's attention at a conference when introducing an open source
project that has had a lot of recent activity.

I am interested in hearing what other use cases people here can come up with.

